# Apple's iPad Workshops: Recommended or Not?



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone signed up for or taken the "Meet Your New iPad" or "iPad Tour" workshops at the Apple Store?

I've reserved classes for tonight, but I'm wondering if I should just stay home and get to know it; I have the iPod Touch and MacBook Pro, so am a bit familiar w/Apple products, but you can always learn something new. 

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I found ipad to be very similar to my iphone, so I didn't feel the need to take the class. I have picked up a couple things that are new, but now I can't remember what they are LOL.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't gone to any, but you are bound to pick up some great tips. I say go and share what you have learned.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My closest Apple store is an hour and a half away.  Thank goodness for Best Buy!  I wish all of you would share the tips you learn here.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We had a tips thread somewhere here.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> We had a tips thread somewhere here.


Can be found here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22972.0.html

I also took the class before I had my iPad and learned quite a bit. Since I never had anything made by Apple I _really_ learned quite a bit. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

If I ever get my ipad. I may take a class.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> If I ever get my ipad. I may take a class.


If u can get into a class this weekend, you can at least play with one for awhile! I assume they'll have a loaner.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If u can get into a class this weekend, you can at least play with one for awhile! I assume they'll have a loaner.


I am going to call the apple store tomorrow and see if they still have the one I want. If I go to buy one maybe I can take a class at the same time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If u can get into a class this weekend, you can at least play with one for awhile! I assume they'll have a loaner.


Whoops, my Palm Pre phone automatically converts u to you.....but my iPad doesn't! Gotta watch that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the class and found it useful.  I had some questions afte playing with it that the instructor was able to answer.

Betsy


----------

